
Microsoft and Facebook’s 160Tbps transatlantic undersea cable - sndean
https://thenextweb.com/facebook/2017/09/22/microsoft-and-facebook-just-laid-a-160tbps-undersea-cable-17000-feet-deep/
======
jlgaddis
> _...the cable will be fully operational next year._

Facebook and Microsoft, eh? I'd wager that each and every one of those fibers
will be tapped before that first bit of light travels across them.

